# كلتش المروحة للردياتير



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)

وظيفته انه يوجد به spring حرارى يتمدد بالحرارة عندما ترتفع عند حد معين فيتسع ويبعد الخناق من على الكلتش ليجعله سهل الحركة فيزيد من سرعة دوران المروحة من 1000 الى 1800 ولقد رايت هذا بعين اليقين


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)




----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)

http://www.palmbeachgmc.com/fanclutch.html


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)

fan clutch is a thermostatically-controlled device that exists as an integral component of the automotive cooling system. When the engine is cool or even at normal operating temperature, the fan clutch partially disengages the engine's mechanically-driven radiator cooling fan, generally located at the front of the water pump and driven by a belt and pulley connected to the engine's crankshaft. This saves power since the engine does not have to fully drive the fan.

However, if engine temperature rises above the clutch's engagement temperature setting, the fan becomes fully engaged, thus drawing a higher volume of ambient air through the vehicle's radiator which in turn serves to maintain or lower the engine coolant temperature to an acceptable level.

Most fan clutches are viscous or "fluid" couplings combined with a bi-metallic sensory system similar to that in a thermostat.

Normally fan clutches are fairly reliable, but sometimes they fail. A common symptom of fan clutch failure is overheating at idle or in heavy traffic. Bad fan clutches can also cause poor performance of the car's air conditioning system because the fan also cools the air conditioner's condenser, which is directly in front of the radiator.

Another potential symptom of fan clutch failure (always drawing air at a high rate) in a cold weather climate is that the heating system blows lukewarm air never delivering sufficient hot air.


----------



## نور الزمان1 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه شرح جميل وبناء


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس محمود ، ولكن لي رجاء .. وهو كتابة المصلحات باللغة العربية .. فمثلا ريدياتير .. المعنى باللغة العربية مبرد ، وكلمة كلتش .. قابض ، وكلمة spring معناها باللغة العربية نابض .. فيكتب مثلا نابض لولبي ـ نابض ورقي ـ نابض مخروطي ........ وهكذا .. وهذا لا يخفض من قيمة الموضوع .. فالموضوع ممتاز وبارك الله فيك.
مع تحياتي 
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (30 ديسمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## lameey (30 ديسمبر 2009)

thhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*اللهم أغفر لة و لوالدية*
*اللهم عافهم وأعف عنهم*
*اللهم امين*​


----------



## black88star (1 يوليو 2011)

مشــــــــــــــــكور يديك الف عافية 
عــــــــــــوآفي


----------

